# Bugatti B-1 ligher - how to adjust the flame?



## Freakazoid (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok so I just ordered a brand new Bugatti lighter from the internet, and would like to fill it with Xikar fuel... I looked up instructions as to how to do this, and I found a Stogie Boys youtube vid, which lists the 2nd step as to turn the fuel adjuster all the way down - just one problem, they don't tell you HOW to do this. I have looked over my lighter, and do not see how or where to adjust the flame. Can someone please help me?


thx


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Same place you fill it up. Need a small flat head screwdriver to adjust it.


----------



## Freakazoid (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you V-ret!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Word Son. Don't forget to introduce yourself in the new puffer fish forum.


----------



## Freakazoid (Aug 12, 2012)

One more question tho - I'm guessing you guys are not able to adjust your lighters once you're out and about? So in other words, if I'm at a nice lounge, but there is some wind and I want to turn up the lighter, I guess I'm SOL?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

You could always leave a tool in your vehicle. I never worry too much because I always have a BIC on me (cigarette smoker) and if you are at a lounge then they should be able to provide you a light.

EDIT: People say don't use a bic, but I don't care


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

V-ret said:


> EDIT: People say don't use a bic, but I don't care


V-ret.... dont use a bic lighter on cigars!

Thats like using plastic utensils on a nice surf and turf meal.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

lol. :mn


----------

